

cpanm and PSGI author joins DotCloud - shykes
http://bulknews.typepad.com/blog/2011/04/joining-dotcloud.html

======
peteretep
Man, it's good to see Perl's barrier to deployment slowly coming away. Feels
like CPAN has been both a blessing and a curse to Perl in this regard - it's
obviously a feature that gives the language the ability to punch significantly
above weight, but has also traditionally made simple deployment of Perl apps a
PITA. cpanm and PSGI are big parts of the puzzle.

------
staunch
miyagawa has written some really nice Perl code on CPAN[1]. I've benefited
from a bunch of it.

Glad to see that DotCloud has at least one great Perl hacker in their midst,
even if they are using mostly Python.

Good luck to him and DotCloud. A great hire on their part.

<http://search.cpan.org/~miyagawa/>

------
earino
Miyagawa is a driving force in a perl renaissance. DotCloud just motivated me
to really delve into their offering.

